# Summery soap recipe - popsicle soap!



## Cathy8 (Nov 28, 2006)

I thought this recipe would fit nicely in the summer section:
*
Popsicle Soap Recipe*

Ingredients:

Six 1" cubes of translucent soap base
2 popsicle sticks
Red, yellow, green & blue soap color chips
Popsicle molds
Fragrance Oil or Essential Oil (Choose type and amount you like)

Instructions:

This soap recipe is a fun one for the kids. Melt one cube of soap at a time for 15 seconds (in a microwave), don't let it boil. Add yellow color and fragrance. Stir thoroughly and pour into mold. Spritz with rubbing alcohol. Let set for five minutes or until a thick skin forms. Melt another cube and add red color and fragrance. Stir thoroughly and pour onto the first layer. Spritz with rubbing alcohol and let set. Melt another cube, color it with green and add fragrance. Pour over red layer. Spritz again. Insert the popsicle stick and hold until it will remain upright without support.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 16, 2007)

I make those, they are so cute!

Word to the wise, do not use the colored popsicle sticks you find at the craft stores, the color comes off the sticks & stains your skin... ask me how I know   .


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 31, 2007)

I made 12 varities this weekend for an order.

Watermelon





Melon Balls





Strawberry Kiwi


----------



## Mandy (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the watermelon


----------

